# PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.



## saarbrücker (19. August 2013)

*PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Servus!

Ich möchte meinen Desktop, also alles was ich sehe und öffne auf den Samsung C750 übertragen.

Leider finde ich im Inet einfach keine Lösung. Mein Vater konnte dass mit seinem Philipps TV über einen Stick im Fernseher tun.

Scheint bei Samsung etwas problematischer zu sein. Mein PC steht weit weg vom TV deshalb geht ein HDMI Kabel nicht. Müssten 20m sein und wäre störend und wahrscheinlich auch problematisch bei HD.

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Grüße aus Saarbrücken


----------



## ScaniaMF (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Am einfachsten wärs wenn du einen kleinen PC/alten PC neben deinen PC stellst, via lan-Kabel oder Schnellem W-Lan [100Mbit min] mit deinen PC verbindest und dann via MSTSC besser bekannt als RDP dich auf ihn draufschaltest.

Andere idee: Willst du Filme von deinem PC auf dem Fernseher abspielen?
Dann schaumal ob dein Fernseher netzwerkfähig ist-evtl kann er auf eine freigegebene Platte/Ordner zugreifen. Dann würde auch W-Lan locker gehen [sofern dein TV das unterstüzt]

MFG


----------



## K3n$! (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Nur 20m? Kauf dir am besten ein langes Kabel, evtl. mit Verstärker. Das dürfte auf jeden Fall günstiger sein, 
als zusätzliche Geräte zu kaufen > wireless HD, etc.


----------



## Heretic (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Hi,

Also du willst auf den deinen Bildschirm dublizieren.

Um welchen Fernseher geht es den.
oder anders gefragt hast du nur HDMI zu verfügung ?

Mit ganz viel Glück schaft du 20 Meter mit nem sehr Hochwertigen Kabel.
Ansonsten könnte bei 20 Meter auch ein recht günstiger verstärker nach 5 oder 10 Meter ausreichen als Alternativ.

Bei den TV sticks musste meist was vom Hersteller nehmen. Da ist die auswahl meist nicht große.
Da müsste man aber auch mal den Fernseher kennen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## SimonG (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Die einfachste Lösung wäre ein Kabel zu legen. Es gibt 20m lange HDMI Kabel. Bei dieser Länge empfehlen sich jedoch hochwertige Kabel und die sind nicht gerade günstig (etwa 40€).

Alternativ könnte man sowas über z.B. über W-Lan, mit einem HDMI Stick am Fernseher, realisieren. Eventuell gibt es zu diesem Zweck sogar spezialisierte Hardware.
Eine kurze Suche im Onlineversand zu dem Thema hat nichts Brauchbares ergeben. Eventuell erkundigst du dich mal bei deinem Vater, was das für ein Stick ist.

Sicher ist, bei einer kabellosen Übertragung hast du entweder eine Verzögerung oder verringerte Bildqualität bzw. im worst-case beides.

Der Hersteller des Fernsehers sollte keinen großen Unterschied machen, da bei deinem Vater das Empfangen der Bildsignale auch von einem exteren Stick übernommen wird und dann über die Standart Schnitstelle HDMI an den Fernsher geht.

Update:
Es gibt sowas wie Wireless HDMI. Siehe: http://www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/hdmi-drahtlos-ratgeber-kabel-verlegen-geht-nicht-1504236.html
Günstiger als ein Kabel wird das troztdem nicht. Die Rechweise ist auch eingeschränkt, weil das 5GHz Band genutzt wird. Anders sind die Datenmengen bei 1080P wohl nicht machbar.


----------



## saarbrücker (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich habe einen Samsung LE40C750. Hab ich aber im Thread geschrieben  

Naja bei meinem Vater war das eine spezielle WLAN Dongle von Philips mit einem Philips Fernseher. Das gibt's aber irgendwie für Samsung nicht.

Verzögerung darf ruhig sein, aber keine Qualitätseinbußen... 

Ich kann Filme und Musik über mein DLNA Netzwerk streamen, das ist kein Problem. Ich möchte aber meinen Desktop 1zu1 auf den TV übertragen. D.h. Spiele oder einfach mal ein Youtube Video. Desktop soll auf TV dupliziert werden 

Also ist die HDMI Variante die beste Wahl? Hab gerade mal abgemessen und dürften auch 15m reichen.

KabelDirekt HDMI Kabel 15m Highspeed with Ethernet 1.4a: Amazon.de: Elektronik Würde das mit dem Kabel klappen?


----------



## Slezer (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Ja (Text zu kurz  bla bla)


----------



## K3n$! (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Ja, das ist wirklich die beste Wahl. Das ist ungefähr so, wie beim LAN Kabel. Da geht auch nichts drüber. 
Alles andere kostet dort einfach nur mehr Geld und bringt mehr Nachteile mit sich. 

Dein verlinktes Kabel sieht auch ganz gut aus. Ich wusste aber gar nicht, dass man bei HDMI Kabel so 
sehr auf die Qualität achten muss. Mein 10m billig HDMI Kabel ausm Amazon für nicht mal 10€ hat auch
eine Zeit lang bei mir die Arbeit gut verrichtet. Allerdings lagen dort kaum andere EM-Störfelder in der Nähe. 

Aktuell habe ich 5m Kabel vom PC zum TV und direkt daneben liegt das Stromkabel. Jedes Mal, wenn der 
Kühlschrank ausgeht, setzt das Bild kurz aus


----------



## saarbrücker (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Kabel ist da und verlegt, aber irgendwie sehe ich nur meinen Desktop Hintergrund ohne Symbole und Anwendungen. Egal was ich öffne sehe immer nur das Wallpaper.

Kann mir einer erklären wie das geht?


----------



## Sturmi (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Gehst du auf deine Einstellungen für die Auflösung. Da dann unter dem Punkt "Mehrere Anzeigen" Anzeige duplizieren wählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saarbrücker (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Das klappt nicht. Dann steht kein Signal da. Und mein normaler Monitor fängt an sich zu verzehren.

Kann man das nicht 1zu1 übertragen ?

Wenn ich nur TV anmache, sieht alles TOP aus aber duplizieren nicht....

Bei mir sinds auch 1/2 Bildschirme und dann noch einer (TV)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt es vielleicht daran, das Monitor per HDMI an GRAKA angeschloßen ist und TV über HDMI normal Anschluss?


----------



## ScaniaMF (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Dieses 1:1. übertragen geht NUR wenn beide Bildschirme die gleiche Pixelzahl haben. z.b. wenn beide Bildschirme die gleiche auflösung haben.

Was auch geht ist das gleiche seitenverhältnis. Dabei hat allerdings die Anzeige mit der höheren Auflösung nicht die maximale schärfe.

Wenn du 2 Bildschirme mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen und Seitenverhältnis klappt das 1:1 üebrtragen auf beiden bildschirmen nicht so gut, denn

1. Entweder hat ein bildschirm zu wenig auflösung, oder eienr zu viele [out of range]
2. Hat einer ein perfektes bild, das des anderen ist verzerrt.

Was du jezt machen musst: Entscheiden auf welchem das Bild gut aussehen soll. [Oder 2 Anzeigen mit gleicher auflösung kaufen ]


----------



## saarbrücker (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Achsooooo .... vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

ja hab nen 40Zoll TV und 24 Zoll Monitor ...

Und es ist egal wenn der Monitor über HDMI Grafikkarte angeschlossen ist und TV über normalen Mainboard HDMI?


----------



## ScaniaMF (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Bitte 

Das an sich sagt noch nicht viel. Man müsste von beiden die Auflösung wissen-damit hat man auch gleichzeitig das seitenverhältnis.

Wenn das geht ist es egal. Allerdings haben viele MB das problem, dass sobald eine GraKa angeschlossen wird der MB-Bildschirmausgang ausgeschaltet wird.
Ansonsten kein problem. Kann allerdings sein dass das Bild via CPU berechnet wird-dementsprechend wirkt sich das auf die performance aus. Also nicht wundern wenn der PC mal in die Kniehe geht!


----------



## saarbrücker (31. August 2013)

*AW: PC DESKTOP 1 zu 1 auf TV übertragen.*

Hmm also eigentlich sind beide Geräte FULL HD. Monitor ist 1980*1080 und TV hat eigentlich die selbe Auflösung. PC dürfte auch keine Probleme haben ist alles Haswell Zeug. 

Bei mir steht halt nicht diese Option da mit duplizieren. Hier ein Screenshot: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

